# Apartments on Rhodes to rent



## Marcwilson1981 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi,

Does anyone know of a decent website where I can browse apartments on the island of Rhodes to rent?

This is not for a holiday, this would be a long term rental.

Many Thanks!


----------

